# Cross Boot Camp



## Brian Kremer (Dec 8, 2015)

I made some beginner level videos on the first step in CFOP: 


One: The Basics - This video explains the basics of building a cross.
Two: Swapping Opposite Edges - This video shows a simple way to swap opposite edges on the cross.
Three: Flipping an Edge - This video shows a quick and easy way to flip an edge on the cross.
Four: Combination Moves - This video is an introduction to some basic combination moves you will run into often when solving the cross.
Five: Chain Reactions - This video shows a pattern of combination moves where multiple edge pieces are solved in a row, like a chain reaction.
Six: Opposite Colors - When solving the first layer cross, sometimes it’s easier to solve the cross 180 degrees off.
Seven: Off by 90 Degrees - Sometimes it’s easier to work toward an intermediate solution where the cross is 90 degrees away from being solved.
Eight: Extended Cross - Pick an F2L pair and predict where it will go as you solve the first layer cross.

I would make more... any ideas?


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Dec 8, 2015)

GET YOUR CROSS UNDER EIGHT MOVES PRIVATE, I BET YOU CAN"T DO THE SHIMMY WIMMY CUPID SHUFFLE DOWN THE STREET IN EIGHT MOVES

Edit: Sorry I just wanted to do that because I saw boot camp and Go Navy

Edit Edit: I'm going to try this it looks cool


----------



## deeznuts (Dec 8, 2015)

Awesome stuff. Was looking for something like this


----------



## midwatchcowboy (Mar 4, 2016)

These are excellent videos in conception and content. My problem, as a beginner, is that most guides say to solve the cross intuitively. Yes, it can be done, but this is a much better approach. I'm starting the blindfold practice.


----------



## Ender (Mar 5, 2016)

Great videos Brian!! :tu

Very useful for my learning.

Thanks!


----------



## Chilabuster (Apr 18, 2016)

Sweet, thanks! My cross is pretty bleh (4-7 seconds in a 30 second solve) so this is very helpful


----------



## TheFearlessPro (Apr 19, 2016)

Pretty good videos! To me, practice is very important too. I started by doing 1 cross piece bld, then 2, then 3, then the entire cross. It helps with planning it all out


----------



## CubeDatCube (Apr 19, 2016)

Brian Kremer said:


> I made some beginner level videos on the first step in CFOP:
> 
> 
> One: The Basics - This video explains the basics of building a cross.
> ...


Thanks for the help


----------

